# If I'm right...



## Thatch (Feb 10, 2010)

...then this is some delicious irony. The horse.... It's a mare.

(possibly nsfw)


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 10, 2010)

lol


----------



## slorrel (Feb 10, 2010)

Lol. And I also think its ironic that it took a furry to notice that!


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Feb 11, 2010)

slorrel said:


> Lol. And I also think its ironic that it took a furry to notice that!



this


----------



## Tycho (Feb 11, 2010)

I remember that commercial.

Of course it's a mare.  You think they're going to have even the FAINTEST hint of horse dangly-bits on a TV commercial? I mean, you could shoop the "groin" area to cleverly mask any such unwanted reality, but why deal with that hassle on top of the hassle of "making" the centaur in the first place?

Also: the impracticality of that body form factor becomes apparent once again when considering the task of personal hygiene.  Taurs = dumb, that is all.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 11, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I remember that commercial.
> 
> Of course it's a mare.  You think they're going to have even the FAINTEST hint of horse dangly-bits on a TV commercial? I mean, you could shoop the "groin" area to cleverly mask any such unwanted reality, but why deal with that hassle on top of the hassle of "making" the centaur in the first place?



^This

Horse junk = bad publicity.

And I also find it funny that I notice this first from a furries assistants.


----------



## Thatch (Feb 11, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Of course it's a mare.  You think they're going to have even the FAINTEST hint of horse dangly-bits on a TV commercial?



I am aware, but nothing says "I'm manly!" as being female.


----------

